# Chicken scratch/ bite



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

While taking care of my neighbor’s chickens the rooster decided to attack me. He got two pretty good stabs at my leg. One of the wounds immediately bled a lot while the other did not. It took me at least 10 minutes before I got home to clean them, but once I was home I cleaned it with soap, hydrogen peroxide , and antibacterial silver. Should I still be worried? I have not had a tetanus shot in over 7 years.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I wouldn't worry to much, but a telephone call to your doctor should be made to be sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You did exactly what you needed to do. I doubt you have much to worry about except for that rooster. You might have to figure out how to contain him when you're dealing with their birds.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You did exactly what you needed to do. I doubt you have much to worry about except for that rooster. You might have to figure out how to contain him when you're dealing with their birds.


Thank you. Luckily today was the last day I had to take care of them. Even though he is known to be mean when he is messed with I have never had an issue with him. Normally I leave him alone and he leaves me alone. I guess today he didn’t appreciate that I picked up one of the other chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, yeah. That was a no no.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Oh, yeah. That was a no no.


Yes, I know roosters can be very protective of “their” hens. These guy are all pets and the hens are held often. I was just placing her back in the coop and figured it would not be an issue. I will never make that mistake again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Oh, yeah. That was a no no.


That will do it. I've had some good puncture wounds over the years. Melissa still gets pecked several times a week because she is determined to be alpha bird and there are two roos who will not make peace. She has a comical relationship with the one little silkie roo.


----------

